# Cheapest Shengshou 9x9



## AUFT (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys.

Recently, I was browsing the hardware forums and I came across a topic about www.fasttech.com and people asking if it was legit or not. It is legit, and it is an AMAZING site! They have really cheap speed cubes and they add new stuff to their stock everyday! But you guys are here for something more exciting, and that's the SS 9x9. 

Well, as of January 30, 2013 you can get it from their site for only 65 dollars! Yes, many people have bought from here and it IS legit! 
Here's the link:

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10003142/1234200-shengshou-9x9x9-puzzle-speed-cube

And as a good (huge understatement there...) little bonus, shipping is FREE. Seriously, check 'em out. I've already purchased stuff from there and it's awesome. Black and White is available!

EDIT: As far as I know (from Feb 8) the SS 9x9 is NOT available from their site right now... It might be out of stock, or they took the listing off... O.O strange.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 31, 2013)

The 8x8 is only 54 dollars, I messaged the site and requested the 6x6 and 7x7. They may be added soon.


----------



## AUFT (Feb 1, 2013)

I also messaged them about the SS 7x7 =)


----------



## Hermanio (Feb 1, 2013)

I should check it out if they have the Shengshou 5x5...


----------



## Thenio (Feb 1, 2013)

The 9x9x9 SS is only $61.45 on fasttech,
You should use a coupon code:
5% off -> TENOFF or 5% off -> LAUNCH


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2013)

Alright, you convinced me, I ordered one :tu


----------



## yockee (Feb 22, 2013)

So, now who has the cheapest 9x9 that accepts pay pal and has them in stock?


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ordered mine a few weeks. Should come in the mail soon!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

yockee said:


> So, now who has the cheapest 9x9 that accepts pay pal and has them in stock?



If you look around on the forum a bit and google a bit, you will find it  I did it that way


----------

